# CPT 64615 Chemodenervation for Chronic Migraine



## murphym (Jun 7, 2013)

Would anyone know if CPT 64615 should be billed with a 52 modifier appended if not all the listed muscles in the description are injected bilaterally?


----------



## TTcpc (Jun 10, 2013)

I've been researching this to do a presentation to the physicians that I work with later thsi month and I am mixed as to whether to use a -52 or not.  The descriptor does state that it can only be reported once even though more than one injection may be required and it uses the descriptors nerve(s) and muscle(s) which I would interprete as one or more.  I did run the 64615 through Encoder and it does have -52 as one of the allowed modifiers for use.  I have also checked the AMA Neurology & Pain Coding Alert as well as my Neurosurgery/Neurology 2013 Coding Companion.  My physicians may not always do bilateral in all of the nerve sites or do all of the innervated areas.  

If someone could please advise on how you are handling this, I would greatly appreciate it.  

Thank you


----------



## ollielooya (Jun 11, 2013)

Before code 64615 became a reality I worked these type of claims.  Not sure if this well help you as it doesn't directly relate to the 64615 code, but it might give you add'l information to use in your quest. Perhaps you've already read this but if not, check it out, courtesy of AAPC Coding Edge magazine.

http://news.aapc.com/index.php/2011/10/chemodenervation-injections-do-modifiers-apply/


----------



## murphym (Jun 21, 2013)

*Cpt 64615*

Thank you both, this is very helpful


----------



## mderemer (Jun 22, 2013)

*cHEMODENERVATION*

Also, take a look at Coding Edge Feb 2012, page 11.


----------

